# Coversion To Total Knee Replacement



## Cindyrev67 (Nov 27, 2013)

What would the correct CPT code be for:

Conversion to total knee replacement (patient had a tibial osteotomy years prior)
Removal of hardware (right tibial osteotomy hardware)  

Thank you very much!


----------



## nyyankees (Dec 2, 2013)

Cindyev67 said:


> What would the correct CPT code be for:
> 
> Conversion to total knee replacement (patient had a tibial osteotomy years prior)
> Removal of hardware (right tibial osteotomy hardware)
> ...



There is no TK conversion code so you would need to use 27447 primary code. As for hardware you can report 20680 if from separate site or incision. Most times you can not report 20680 but you might get a 22 mod if there is an altered surgical field. Make sure op states that and be prepared to appeal 22 mod payment. Good luck..


----------

